# Για το ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας



## dimitsos (Feb 4, 2015)

Καλησπέρα σας.

Μετά από πολύ σκέψη, αποφάσισα να σπουδάσω εξ αποστάσεως, σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού. Τώρα όσο αφορά την ειδικότητα, είμαι ανάμεσα σε Πολιτικές Επιστήμες, Παιδαγωγικά και Αγγλική Φιλολογία.

Θα ήθελα, αν είναι δυνατόν, να με πληροφορήσετε σχετικά με το Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας (Open University).

Επειδή το site τους μου άφησε μερικές απορίες, θα ήθελα, αν είναι δυνατόν, να με πληροφορήσετε στα εξής:

1. Πόσο είναι περίπου τα δίδακτρα ανά μάθημα;; Μπορείς αυτά να τα δώσεις μέσω τραπεζικού λογαριασμού;; 
2. Υπάρχουν εξεταστικά κέντρα στην Ελλάδα, όπου πας και δίνεις εξετάσεις για κάθε μάθημα;; Χρειάζονται επιπλέον έξοδα για τις εξετάσεις από το Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο;;
3. Γνωρίζετε εσείς μήπως κανένα άλλο αγγλόφωνο εξ αποστάσεως πρόγραμμα, όπου οι εξετάσεις πραγματοποιούνται αποκλειστικά στην Ελλάδα;; Υπάρχει και το κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου. Είναι πιο φθηνό από το ανοιχτό;; Είναι πιο εύκολο;;
4. Είναι εύκολο το Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας;; Θέλω να πω, έχει καμία σχέση με το ΕΑΠ στην Ελλάδα, όπου οι περισσότεροι το εγκαταλείπουν και φεύγουν;; Θα μπορούσα να ανταπεξέλθω καθόλου;;

Θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος και ευγνώμων, αν με βοηθήσετε, διότι δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να ζήσω μόνο με ένα καλό απολυτήριο λυκείου και ένα Proficiency στα αγγλικά.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγνώμη που έφτιαξα καινούργιο θέμα.
Δημήτρης Παπαδημητρίου


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Θα σου πρότεινα να στείλεις στο Open University ένα μέιλ με τις απορίες που αφορούν αυτούς, καθώς και στο κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι. Λογικά θα σου απαντήσουν και οι δύο, τόσο για τα δίδακτρα, όσο και για τον τρόπο πληρωμής. Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να σε κατατοπίσει και το Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

Όλες τις απορίες που πρέπει να μάθεις από το OU (π.χ. 1), θα πρέπει να επιδιώξεις να τις μάθεις απ' αυτούς, όχι από εμάς. Θα εξαντλήσεις τις πληροφορίες που δίνονται στις σελίδες τους και, αν είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν υπάρχει εκεί η πληροφορία που ζητάς, τότε θα απευθύνεις συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση σ' αυτούς.

2. Υπάρχουν και πληρώνεις κάτι παραπάνω για να σε εξετάσουν στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο.

3. Όχι. Αν θα κάνεις μαθήματα εξ αποστάσεως σε ξένο πανεπιστήμιο, να τα κάνεις στο OU. Βεβαιώσου ότι αναγνωρίζεται εδώ το πτυχίο που σε ενδιαφέρει.
http://www.openuniversity.edu/home/recognition-of-the-ou-qualifications-outside-the-uk

4. Είναι όσο δύσκολο πρέπει να είναι ένα πανεπιστήμιο. Και έχεις συνεχώς εργασίες.

Είναι βέβαιο ότι πολλοί εγκαταλείπουν το δικό μας, το ΕΑΠ; Για ποιο λόγο;

(Όχι, δεν έχω κάνει κάτι στο OU. Έχουν κάνει δύο άλλα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου. Δεν το βρήκαν φτηνό, αλλά προφανώς είναι φτηνότερο από το να μένεις στο εξωτερικό.)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως από όσους ξέρω που έχουν παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα στο ΕΑΠ, ούτε ένας δεν το έχει παρατήσει. Φαντάζομαι επειδή είναι κόπος να κάνεις συνεχώς εργασίες και δεν είναι και δωρεάν, οπότε για να ξεκινάς μαθήματα πρέπει να είσαι συνειδητοποιημένος.


----------



## dimitsos (Feb 4, 2015)

Μπήκα και είδα τα δίδακτρα στο Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας και μάλλον είναι απαγορευτικά για μένα.

Μάλλον θα προτιμήσω κάτι άλλο.

Γνωρίζετε μήπως ένα άλλο πανεπιστήμιο στην Αμερική που λέγεται ''University of the People''΄, το οποίο έχει 2 ειδικότητες (Πληροφορική & Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων) και στο οποίο δεν πληρώνεις δίδακτρα, παρά μόνο το κόστος εγγραφής και το κόστος εξέτασης;; 
Θα αναγνωρίστεί από το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ;;

Δείτε εδώ:
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=313822
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=133837


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, ψάχνεις ένα εύκολο, φτηνό πτυχίο, ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας, που κατά προτίμηση να μπορείς να το πάρεις εξ αποστάσεως, με σκοπό να μπεις κάποια στιγμή στο δημόσιο, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## dimitsos (Feb 4, 2015)

Δε με ενδιαφέρει να μπω στο δημόσιο. 
Με ενδιαφέρει να βρω μια αξιοπρεπή δουλειά, για να μπορέσω να ζήσω επίσης αξιοπρεπώς. 

Υπάρχουν προσωπικά προβλήματα που κάνουν επιτακτική την ανάγκη μου να πάρω ένα οποιοδήποτε πτυχίο ΑΕΙ, όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα και πιο ανώδυνα. 

Κι όταν γράφω ''ανώδυνα'', δεν εννοώ χωρίς διάβασμα και χωρίς προσπάθεια, αλλά με οικονομικό τρόπο και χωρίς άλλα περιθώρια αποτυχίας, όπως στην προηγούμενη σχολή, που δεν κατάφερα να την τελειώσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

dimitsos said:


> Θα αναγνωρίστεί από το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ;;


Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις στο ΔΟΑΤΑΠ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Αν δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει το δημόσιο πάντως, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι αναγνώριση από ΔΟΑΤΑΠ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2015)

Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, θα προτιμούσα στην περίπτωσή σου πανεπιστήμια ΕΕ, γιατί οι πιθανότητες αναγνώρισης είναι μεγαλύτερες. 

Το "κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου" που λες είναι το Birkbeck το οποίο είναι νυχτερινό πανεπιστήμιο. Τα μαθήματα γίνονται κάθε βράδυ από τις έξι και εννοείται ότι η παρακολούθηση είναι υποχρεωτική, αλλά έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορείς να εργαστείς τα πρωινά. 

Σχετικά με το γρήγορα που λες, δεν υπάρχει γρήγορα. Πτυχίο παίρνεις όταν παρακολουθήσεις όλες τις απαιτούμενες σπουδές. Τα ανοιχτού τύπου πανεπιστήμια έχουν μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια σπουδών από τα συμβατικά. Για το OPEN π.χ. χρειάζεται για να πάρεις προπτυχιακό πτυχίο 360 διδακτικές μονάδες και δεν επιτρέπεται να πάρεις πάνω από 90 διδακτικές μονάδες το χρόνο. Και 90 διδακτικές μονάδες το χρόνο είναι σοβαρότατο διάβασμα, που σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι φοιτητής ολικής απασχόλησης ή έστω, 3/4 απασχόλησης. Δεν συνδυάζεται εύκολα με δουλειά πλήρους ωραρίου, εκτός αν αποφασίσεις να αφιερώσεις όλο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου και είσαι από τους τυχερούς που έχουν τη μαμά τους να τους πηγαίνει την πορτοκαλάδα τους στο δίσκο και να τους θυμίζει να κάνουν διάλειμμα για να φάνε. 
Ως προς τα δίδακτρα, το OU είναι φτηνότερο από άλλα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια συνολικά. Δηλαδή το πτυχίο του μηχανικού θα σου κοστίσει στο OU 15-20Κ ενώ σε άλλο πανεπιστήμιο θα κόστιζε 40Κ. 
Η οικονομικότερη μέθοδος πάντως είναι οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο. 

Από την άλλη αναφέρεις ότι έχεις ήδη κάνει κάποιες σπουδές που δεν τις ολοκλήρωσες. Αυτό δεν είναι ασήμαντο, μπορείς στο OU π.χ. να αναγνωριστούν τα μαθήματα που πέρασες και να γλυτώσεις μέχρι και 120 μονάδες, που σημαίνει λιγότερα μαθήματα και χαμηλότερο κόστος για το πτυχίο. Εννοείται ότι μετράνε μόνο τα μαθήματα που έχεις περάσει. 

Τέλος, μια ακόμα σκέψη: γιατί τόση βιασύνη για άλλο πτυχίο; Αυτές οι αποφάσεις θέλουν ψάξιμο και σκέψη, μην κάνεις κανένα λάθος και μετά χάσεις το χρόνο σου άδικα. Τα προσωπικά προβλήματα που κάνουν επιτακτική την ανάγκη για πτυχίο κλπ υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι πίεση από το περιβάλλον επειδή δεν τελείωσες την προηγούμενη σχολή σου. Σ'αυτό υπάρχει μόνο μία απάντηση, που ίσως ακουστεί πολύ σκληρή, αλλά είναι αναγκαία: τί εγγύηση υπάρχει ότι θα μπορέσεις να τελειώσεις ένα νέο πτυχίο τη στιγμή που το προηγούμενο δεν το τελείωσες γιατί σου φάνηκε δύσκολο;


----------

